# Beachcruiser & Co in Rhein Main?



## BOOZE (21. August 2009)

Welche Läden führen Beachcruiser und ähnliches im Rhein Main Gebiet?
Frauchen will ein neuen und ist da sehr wählerisch.
Railslide und Hitschkocks haben welche, aber Auswahl zu mau, Montimare führt keine mehr!
Jetzt seid ihr gefragt.


----------



## x-rossi (21. August 2009)

selber bauen? dann kann frauchen ihre fantasien voll ausleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. August 2009)

meinen Felt Beachcruiser gab es damals bei TopSport in der Stadtmitte. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob die noch welche verkaufen


----------



## BOOZE (24. August 2009)

Wird alles nix in Rhein Main, morgen gehts nach Kölle zu den spezis


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. August 2009)

wofür braucht es einen beachcruiser? nicht das ich kein verständnis für vollkommen überflüssige vehikel hätte...


----------



## x-rossi (25. August 2009)

ffm-beach hat ein paar tolle alko-pop stände am mainradweg entlang. vielleicht für um von stand zu stand zu fahren.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. August 2009)

Beachcruiser fahren macht eben einfach Spaß!
Für in der Stadt, am Main entlang, abends unterwegs: perfekt!
Man sitzt total entspannt und relaxt wie auf nem Sofa 
Bremse vorn, Rücktrittbremse hinten, bisschen Licht, eine Klingel und 3 Gänge, mehr brauchts doch nicht 
Ihr habt doch sicher auch einen Stadthuddel neben eurem MTB?


----------



## BOOZE (26. August 2009)

Genau, so ist es und es ist halt für Mädsche, die fahren halt sowas, die hat schon mehrere von den Dingern und steht halt drauf, mir währe es auch lieber sie würde mit mir FR fahren, aber nix.

Wir haben gestern in Köln so ein Teil gekauft, so wie sie es wollte, mit Schnick Schnack und Co.


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. August 2009)

Bilder!


----------



## elMundo (31. August 2009)

Tach Cruiser-Freunde,

nicht nur Mädchen fahren Cruiser! Für die Stadt gibt es einfach nichts besseres um entspannt von A nach B zu cruisen. Ich habe mir schon vor Jahren einen Beachcruiser zum Chopper umgepimpt, mit viel Chrom und Nostalgie. Das Ganze in Cobra-Lackierung, da geht was! Des weiteren habe ich mir kürzlich noch ein Bonanzarad geschossen. Das ist ein Lebensgefühl!

Der absolute Cruiser-Spezialist ist Beachcruiser.de / Radfieber in Köln. Da kriegt ihr alles rund um das Lebensgefühl Cruiser.

Gruß - el

P.S.: Bonanzarad rockt!


----------



## Karlina (31. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bilder!



google *Bild*: "beachcruiser" - da hast du ne Galerie von 122.000 Ergebnissen.... - wobei ich auch erst jetzt weiß, wat dat is, wat all givt - obwohl ich eigentlich von der Küste bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (2. September 2009)

So, hier mal das Bild von dem Teilchen!


----------



## DerandereJan (2. September 2009)

Frauen halt...........


----------



## BOOZE (2. September 2009)

Gott sei Dank kein Pink, es sollte eigentlich schon wieder eines in diesen Femininen Farben werden, obwohl sie ja schon zwei von hat.


----------



## 2slow4U (7. September 2009)

Hier die Männerversion:

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...uiser-Nirve-Cannibal-Chopper-Men-3-Speed.html


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. September 2009)

puh, das Blümchenmodell würde mir mal gar nicht zusagen, ich finde, ein Mädchenbeachcruiser hat so auszusehen:


----------

